# New Panasonic LCD/LED setup



## ericzim (Jun 24, 2012)

New Panasonic TCL50E60 just arrived today, got everything hooked up and configured on my home network ok and just have a few questions if anyone has any familiarity with Panasonic LCD/LED sets perhaps you can answer:

#1 When I first got the set hooked up and configured with my AVR the picture was fantastic but noticed the soap opera effect. What is the best setting for reducing this? My Panasonic plasma set had a cinema setting which this one does as well but really doesn't resolve the effect.

#2 On some programs I noticed the intense reds strobe quite a bit. Is there a setting somewhere in the setup features to reduce this?

#3 When the screen is black I see what appears to be a flash light effect is this normal? If no, than what setting do I use to minimize this?

#4 I have an HD calibration disk that is about 2 years old now would it be advisable to use it on this set?

This truly is a fantastic set and far more tweaks than my old Panasonic Plasma.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

I would look for others settings,online it could be a timesaver to get a starting point. And may solve some of your issues. Congrats on the new display.


----------



## ericzim (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks for the reply B. I did manage to find a review on this set with calibration levels. Some values for the unit reviewed are apparently not attainable on mine. The dejudder is called motion picture setting and it is recommended to be turned off or set to weak for anyone planning on getting one of these Panny LCDs.
Also mentioned in the review is some Light Leakage (flashlight?) and from what I gathered this is normal for this set and is only noticeable when the screen is blank.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Have you read the sticky thread on how to set up your display? It should answer most of your questions. And for #4, the answer is yes. :T


----------



## ericzim (Jun 24, 2012)

mechman said:


> Have you read the sticky thread on how to set up your display? It should answer most of your questions. And for #4, the answer is yes. :T


Thanks mechman, I will look into the thread as soon as this evening.


----------



## ericzim (Jun 24, 2012)

Downloaded AVSHD burned it to disk and ran it through the LG BD player. Fantastic set of grids and test patterns and color charts. Worked fantastic. No more red strobe and the colors are vibrant but not harsh and smeared. Thanks for the links mech.


----------

